# Chewie is mouthing me about his bath!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess he told you! Chewie really had a lot to say there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I guess he told you! Chewie really had a lot to say there.


LOL, he did not like me a bit!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Chewie reminds me of Pawley. He is the same way, doesnt want a bath but loves to swim.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure he has forgiven you already  That was funny. Are you available this weekend to give Nellie a bath?? Just kidding  I have been putting it off, I trimmed her rear and feet, she's ready to go, just needs a bath.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That was soooo cute Claudia!!!!!! Chewy is just a tad opinionated huh? LOL!!!!!

And Jack, my man!!!!!

I just LOVED Listening to you talk to them Claudia just like little people!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> I'm sure he has forgiven you already  That was funny. Are you available this weekend to give Nellie a bath?? Just kidding  I have been putting it off, I trimmed her rear and feet, she's ready to go, just needs a bath.


Sure, just send her over, the cheese is ready..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> That was toooo cute Claudia!!!!!! Chewy is just a tad opionated huh? LOL!!!!!
> 
> And Jack, my man!!!!!
> 
> I just LOVED Listening to you talk to them Claudia just like little people!


LOL, yes Chewie loves to talk and do his little bark thingy...I tell him to tell his dad to get going and he just goes on and on..LOL

There my little babies...LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! ''Who's next? Chewie?'' WOOFF WOOF WOOF!!! I guess this means no! : That must be alot of work to give baths to 4 dogs! Is Chewie the only one that hates it??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> LOL! ''Who's next? Chewie?'' WOOFF WOOF WOOF!!! I guess this means no! : That must be alot of work to give baths to 4 dogs! Is Chewie the only one that hates it??


He loves it longest he's in the tub, he gets lippy once he gets out...LOL

He is a very mouthy dog anyway, I could say anything to him and get that response..LOL


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like chewie's starter battery is low


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Sounds like chewie's starter battery is low


That's his bark, his voice box was injured before we got him, he's never had a big dog bark..poor boy:uhoh:


----------

